# Il Carnevale



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Rientra in pieno nella cultura popolare del nostro Paese. Voi lo festeggiate in qualche modo?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2013)

Carnevale? Mai sentito


----------



## Livestrong (1 Febbraio 2013)

Mi piacerebbe festeggiarlo una volta a Venezia, Dalle mie parti è poco sentito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2013)

l'unica festa che non mi piace


----------



## Canonista (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sommacampagna è una delusione, paese con vita sociale 0, anche a carnevale. Vedremo venerdì prossimo a Verona...

Giù dalle mie parti invece è uno spettacolo.
Un paese di 7000 abitanti arrivare ad ospitare 20000 persone con tutti quelli che ci vanno...tutti mascherati, gente che viene e ti abbraccia senza che tu la riconosca, insomma...giù è sempre tutto più caloroso!


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Vicino le mie parti qualcosa di carino, tipo carri e maschere, si fa. Quindi a me non dispiace.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2013)

Dalle mie parti al massimo c'è qualche bambino di emme che lancia uova a caso


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dalle mie parti al massimo c'è qualche bambino di emme che lancia uova a caso



Oppure kg di arance!


----------



## tamba84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

anch'io vorrei andare a venezia per carnevale,dovevo andarci l'altro scorso ma trovato nulla d prenotazione.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2013)

Sì per carità, è bellissima Venezia i giorni di carnevale.. Ma non ce la si gode tanto. Io consiglio sempre fine Aprile inizio Maggio per visitarla. Poi se non si ha mai fatto un giro per Venezia a carnevale, ok ci sta.. ma non ve la godete.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sommacampagna è una delusione,* paese con vita sociale 0*, anche a carnevale. Vedremo venerdì prossimo a Verona...
> 
> Giù dalle mie parti invece è uno spettacolo.
> Un paese di 7000 abitanti arrivare ad ospitare 20000 persone con tutti quelli che ci vanno...tutti mascherati, gente che viene e ti abbraccia senza che tu la riconosca, insomma...giù è sempre tutto più caloroso!


Paesi con vita sociale 0, a chi lo dici...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2013)

nah, mai fatto niente


----------



## Canonista (2 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Paesi con vita sociale 0, a chi lo dici...



I don't t'agg capìt


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> I don't t'agg capìt


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

diciamo che per come siamo messi in Italia a carnevale la gente sembra quasi normale, nel senso che fanno tutti i pagliacci durante l' anno che quando vogliono fare i seri stonano più che a carnevale appunto.....


----------

